# Socketprogrammierung Verbindung C++=>Java



## DrSeus (11. Mai 2009)

Hi liebe Javaniestenfamilie xD
Hab wieder ein Problem und zwar:
Ich hab ein C++-Programm das is der Client und der Soll Daten an meinen Server schicken

Gesendet werden die Daten iwie so:


```
s=socket(AF_INET,SOCK_STREAM,0);# 
memset(&addr,0,sizeof(SOCKADDR_IN));
addr.sin_family=AF_INET;
addr.sin_port=htons(12345);
DNSLookup("127.0.0.1",&addr);
connect(s,(SOCKADDR*)&addr,sizeof(SOCKADDR));
send(s,UltraStringBuffer, strlen(UltraStringBuffer),0);
closesocket(s);
```

Und wie kann ich die jetzt über einen Socket Empfangen?
Möchte noch hinzufügen das ich weis wie man eine Socketverbindung grundsätzlich aufbaut und eine billige int variable verschickt.
Würd mich über Hilfe freun... da ich mich iwie mit C++ bis jetzt nicht beschäftigt hab weis ich net wie ich damit umgehen kann...
Achja der Server is JAVA xD
lg DrSeus


----------



## sparrow (11. Mai 2009)

Fragst du gerade wie du in C++ Daten von einem Java-Server verarbeiten sollst?
Vielleicht solltest du das lieber in einem  C++  Forum fragen?


----------



## DrSeus (11. Mai 2009)

Neeee es gibt ja bei Java verschiedene Socketempfangsmöglichkeiten z.B.:InputStream DataInputStream ObjectInputStream
und ich weis jetzt net wie ich das was reinkommt vom Clienten (C++) empfangen soll.. bei mir treten da fehler auf bei jeder möglichkeit die ich jetzt versucht hab


----------



## sparrow (11. Mai 2009)

Welche Fehler treten denn auf? Das kann hier leider niemand hellsehen.

Mit einem InputStream sollte das grundsätzlich immer gehen wenn du Byte-für-Byte empfängst.


----------



## DrSeus (11. Mai 2009)

Das is mr schon klar ;-) Wollt mir aber de Arbeit net antun noch mal alles auszuprobiern wenn einer schon ne Antwort bereit hätte

Also
11.05.2009 20:59:03 cxnazgul.MainJFrame TimerTask_Network
SCHWERWIEGEND: null
java.net.SocketException: Connection reset
        at java.net.SocketInputStream.read(SocketInputStream.java:168)

Das kahm öfter xD einmal Kahm auch das Der Header von dem Stream unbekannt is etc


Und wie empfang ich sowas Byte und Byte und wandel das dann in String um zB... find dazu nix -.- entweder ich bin dumm oder ich soch nach den flaschen begriffen sry


----------



## tfa (11. Mai 2009)

Am besten vergisst du C++ und machst Client und Server in Java. 
Plattformübergreifende Kommunikation ist nicht so einfach. Eine Möglichkeit wären z.B. Webservices, was allerdings mit einigem Overhead verbunden ist.


----------



## DrSeus (11. Mai 2009)

Kurz: Ich kann nix vergessen... Ehrlichgesagt is das anders net möglich weil die clienten klein versteckt und eventabfragent laufen  und er er wird net von mir entwickelt... (Und das is leider alles net mit java möglich) aber ich dachte mal FTW es kann net so schwer sein ein paar bytes einzusammeln de an der netzwerkkarte reinflattern weil iwie is das ziemlich immer das gleiche bei sockets oder?


----------



## tfa (11. Mai 2009)

Ich hab's vor so ca. 12 Jahren mal mit Streams versucht und nicht hinbekommen. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass es nicht möglich ist.



DrSeus hat gesagt.:


> Ehrlichgesagt is das anders net möglich weil die clienten klein versteckt und eventabfragent laufen


Den Satz hab ich nicht verstanden...

Wie gesagt, versucht es mal mit Webservices über SOAP. Das funktioniert mit allen möglichen Sprachen.


----------



## DrSeus (11. Mai 2009)

Es ist ein Projekt von ein paar Leuten darunte rich die Arbeitsteilung haben xD Ich bin für Serversoftware zuständig.. meine aufgabe: Daten empfangen (Socket) -Verarbeiten Eintragen Auswerten WEbseiten erstellen zum einfachen auslesen etc.. scheitern tuts am fucking Stream empfangen -.- dabei sagten so viele das sei so leicht


----------



## tfa (11. Mai 2009)

Klar ist das leicht, wenn auf beiden Seiten ein Java-Programm ist


----------



## DrSeus (11. Mai 2009)

So... Bruder sagt: Was bei Socket verschickt :bae: (normale Byte struktur denk ich mal xD) wenn mans gscheid macht bei C++ und meinte ich soll das mal mit Netcat "Debuggen" .. Wird also mein nächster schritt ;-) Falls ich ne Lösung find Posts ichs mal vill brauchts später wer^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (11. Mai 2009)

> Bruder sagt: Was bei Socket verschickt wird is immer Text



made my day


----------



## sparrow (11. Mai 2009)

Ähm... also wenn ich von Java aus einen Webserver "anrufe" und mir mal eine Webseite ausliefern lasse stehen die Chancen ziemlich gut dafür, dass auf der anderen Seite ein Apache Webserver läuft. Und der ist nicht in Java geschrieben.

Also Kommunikation zwischen Applikationen, auch wenn nicht beide Seiten Java sind, sollte kein Problem sein. Dafür sind die Netzwerkprotokolle ja da.

Schwierig wird es nur wenn Objekte verschickt werden (also serialisierte Objekte in Java zB), das sollte man tunlichst unterlassen. Aber solange das Protokoll gut dokumentiert ist gibt es keine Probleme. Wenn man dann auch noch den direkten Draht zu den Entwicklern der anderen Seite hat steht dem ganzen gar nichts mehr im Wege.

Vielleicht solltest du einen minimalen Code schreiben der funktioniert.
Dann zeigst du was da am Socket ankommen müsste.


PS: Höre besser nicht auf deinen Bruder


----------



## DrSeus (11. Mai 2009)

Mein Bruder hat grad  Informatikstudium abgeschlossen bzw Diplomarbeit schreiben und hat fucking 100mal mehr aufn kasten als ich x) Das mit dem Text von mir wurde umschrieben und damit wollt ich daraufhinweisen das wenn man bei C++ Plattformunabhängig abschickt dann kann man das ohne schwierigkeiten mit einer anderen Sprache lesen (SO WIE TEXT HALT DESWAGEN ICH TEXT GESCHREIBEN wenn ich das runterschreibe was er sagt versteh ich selber nix . also sagt nix gegen mein bro -.-)
Das Problem: Ich hab null tau von C++ der Client entwickler keine Ahnung von Java xD werd wohl oder über mich da reinlesen müssen -.-


----------



## faetzminator (11. Mai 2009)

es sind immer bits... da wird sich nie was ändern... aber du wirst wohl das gesendete Format kennen?


----------



## Stefan S. (12. Mai 2009)

DrSeus hat gesagt.:


> Neeee es gibt ja bei Java verschiedene Socketempfangsmöglichkeiten z.B.:InputStream DataInputStream ObjectInputStream
> und ich weis jetzt net wie ich das was reinkommt vom Clienten (C++) empfangen soll.. bei mir treten da fehler auf bei jeder möglichkeit die ich jetzt versucht hab



1. Das ist kein C++ sondern puristisches C in Kombination mit der WinAPI. Also direkt am OS.

2. Die Java Streams leiten sich alle von Input- und Outpustream ab (Reader, Writer bei Unicode). In Java gibt es eine regelrechte Streamhysterie. Ob das geil ist sei mal dahingestellt. 

Ein TCP Socket ist immer an einen Input- bzw Outputstream gebunden und liefert diesen auch per getInputStream() zurück.


Tatsache ist das alles, was übers Netzwerk geht auf OSI beruht. 

Nutzt du TCP, ist alles byteorientiert. Deine Aufgabe ist dann das Framing, also die Daten zu lesen, TCP kennt nämlich keine Nachrichtengrenzen, und richtig zu interpretieren, was von dem Format bzw. der Kodierung abhängig ist.

Dem Server ist es vollkommen wurscht ob er die Daten von einem Java, C, C++ oder Python-Clienten gesendet bekommt.


----------



## DrSeus (12. Mai 2009)

Ja so hab ich das gmeint das des egal is von was das kommt nur hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich des ohne Fehler zammgrieg und wie i des auslesen kann... aber danke


----------



## ARadauer (12. Mai 2009)

> Plattformübergreifende Kommunikation ist nicht so einfach


wir haben das mal in der Schule gemacht... 2 Stunde Java unterricht (wir konnten schon c)ging sehr sehr einfach.
Wir hatten das Semester vorher C++ und schrieben einen kleinen Chat und im nächsten Semester haben wir einfach einen kleinen java client geschrieben...


also java<->C Kommunikation über Socket sollte kein Problem sein....

also wer ist jetzt der Server? Java


versuch sowas mal

```
ServerSocket server = new ServerSocket(9898);
      Socket client = server.accept();
      BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(client.getInputStream()));
      PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(client.getOutputStream(), true);
      
      String line = in.readLine();
      System.out.println("empfangen: "+line);
      
      out.println("danke");
      
      client.close();
```
bei bedarf muss man halt einzelne bytes lesen und schreiben, bzw auf einer seite ein bisschen konvertieren.. aber ein paar zahlen zu übertragen sollte klappen...

zeig mal deinen gesamten java und c code...


----------



## ARadauer (12. Mai 2009)

also die java seite sollte einfach zu realiseren sein.....

Lesson 1: Socket Communications


----------



## DrSeus (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hab grad rausgefunden wie man aus nem Stream liest =D Jetzt wird das glaub ich kein Großes Problem mehr sein ;-) Danke für die Links/Lösungsvorschläge
lg DrSeus 

PS: Kann man ein Thema als gelöst makiern? oO


----------



## Stefan S. (12. Mai 2009)

DrSeus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab grad rausgefunden wie man aus nem Stream liest



Ich empfehle dir dich mit dem Thema _Framing_ auseinander zu setzen, sonst wirst du beim Empfangen Probleme bekommen.

Infos gibts im Netz, z.B. hier.

CodePlanet - Netzwerkprotokolle - Page 5


----------



## DarkGuardian (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Es sollte klar sein, was genau über das Netzwerk geschickt wird. Denn in der Java-SW wird alles bytesweise empfangen (wie auch schon gesagt).

Daher muss bis aufs Byte genau klar sein, was da empfangen wird. Zudem sollte die Byteorder definiert sein (Big Endian oder Little Endian). Mit den Klassen ByteBuffer und ByteOrder aus NIO kann man das sehr komfortabel abrufen. Und dann ist ein Datenaustausch zwischen C++- und Javaprogrammen kein großes Problem.

Sollen aber Objekte gesendet werden, wird es schon komplexer. Da würde ich auf eine erprobte Techologie zurückgreifen (SOAP, Corba o.Ä.).


----------



## Stefan S. (16. Mai 2009)

DarkGuardian hat gesagt.:


> Denn in der Java-SW wird alles bytesweise empfangen



Das hat nix mit Java zu tun. Es ist die Spezifikation des TCP/IP. Am Ende landet alle beim Netzwerkstack (tcpip.sys bei Windows) des Betriebsystems.


----------



## DarkGuardian (17. Mai 2009)

Natürlich wird immer alles in Bytes empfangen. Da habe ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich wollte eigentlich nur klar machen, dass die Daten byteweise ankommen. Und wenn man weiß, wie diese aufgebaut sind, ist es egal, welche Programmiersprache man nutzt und auf welchem Zielsystem das Ganze läuft.


----------

